# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کد وضعیت نظام وظیفه در ثبت نام کنکور

## meysamkh766

سلام بچه ها
من میخوام ثبت نام کنم کد نظام وظیفه رو نمیدونم چی بزنم
الان پشت کنکوری هستم و معافیت تحصیلی یک ساله گرفتم از پلیس + 10 تا سال بعد دی ماه معاف هستم ینی تا اون موقع وقت دارم برم دانشگاه ... کدوم گزینه رو بزنم من ؟

----------


## meysamkh766



----------


## meysamkh766

اینم عکس ، ممنون میشم یکی راهنماییم کنه

----------


## erfan.k

من دانشجو پیام نورم باید کدوم رو انتخاب کنم؟

----------


## meysamkh766

کسی نیست جواب بده ؟؟؟؟

----------


## erfan.k

یکی بگه خو

----------


## RealMohsen

> سلام بچه ها
> من میخوام ثبت نام کنم کد نظام وظیفه رو نمیدونم چی بزنم
> الان پشت کنکوری هستم و معافیت تحصیلی یک ساله گرفتم از پلیس + 10 تا سال بعد دی ماه معاف هستم ینی تا اون موقع وقت دارم برم دانشگاه ... کدوم گزینه رو بزنم من ؟


چون فارغ التحصیل پیش هستی فک کنم کد 6 میشه ... 
(تنها گزینه برای فارغ التحصیل ها همینه )

----------


## meva

دوستان یه سوال
کسی که دانشجو روزانه هست و بخواد بیاد کنکور ثبت نام کنه (سربازی نرفته باشه) باید چه کدی رو وارد کنه واسه ثیت نام کنکور؟؟؟ :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## erfan.k

یکی جواب منو بده لطفا
کسی که دانشجو پیام نور چه کدی رو باید انتخاب کنه

----------


## artim

دوستان کد نظام وظیفه صرفا جنبه اماری داره هر کدی که نزدیک تر هست به شرایطتون بزنین و نگران نباشین هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد
این کد فقط جنبه اماری برای سنجش داره

----------


## reza145

من از یکسری مشاوران پرسیدم گفتن 3یا 12به پیام نور نزدیک ولی گفتن همون 12 رو بزنین من خودمم 12 رو زدم اگه قبول شدی میری انصراف میدی بنابراین دانشجوی انصرافی میشی و کد 12 رو که هم زدی اکی هست ولی قبول نشدی هم (که انشاالله قبول میشین) نه خانی اومده  ونه خانی رفته.

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط erfan.k


یکی جواب منو بده لطفا
کسی که دانشجو پیام نور چه کدی رو باید انتخاب کنه


3رو بزنین*

----------

